# All Slavic languages: grandiose



## ilocas2

Hello, how is the English word grandiose in all Slavic languages?

Czech: grandiózní

obsolete ortography - grandiosní


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Hello, how is the English word grandiose in all Slavic languages?
> 
> Czech: grandiózní
> 
> obsolete ortography - grandiosní


No context?


----------



## ilocas2

Azori said:


> No context?



Why is the context so important? I quote from the rules for the Hungarian subforum. I think they have a point and it's valid for all subforums.



> Giving a context is not always possible and sometimes it is not even necessary in Hungarian.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish the word with such a root doesn't exists - our dictionaries translate it as *wyolbrzymiony; pompatyczny. *Still, it depends on the context .


----------



## thegreathoo

BSC: Velelepno


----------



## bibax

Czech: *velkolepý* (rather than _grandiosní_)

velkolepý plán, projekt, návrat (comeback)
velkolepá událost, podívaná, přehlídka
velkolepé divadlo, století (TV series)


----------



## Gerry905

Bulgarian: *грандиозен, помпозен, великолепен*


----------



## DarkChild

Gerry905 said:


> Bulgarian: *грандиозен, помпозен, великолепен*


*величествен* seems to be the closest.


----------



## Gerry905

DarkChild said:


> *величествен* seems to be the closest.



Да, и това също. В крайна сметка зависи много и от контекста.


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> Czech: *velkolepý* (rather than _grandiosní_)



You are absolutely right, Google says that "velkolepý" has 379 000 results and "grandiosní" has 1860 results, so velkolepý is indeed more used than grandiosní.


----------

